# Blue bowl concentrate



## kjavanb123 (Mar 25, 2015)

All,

As I am awaiting to purchase my equipments from Mt Baker Mining and Metals Ltd, I purchased a blue bowl, which I am going to use to recover 95% of free gold from shaker table high grade concentrate discharge port, and return the left over metals (mostly base metals and tantalum) to further refined using leaching and electrowinning which still on test phase, but there is high chance to make it to pilot system.

I tried blue bowl on pulverized boards, here is the result;

First system, submerged the pump in the bucket, and put the pillow case under the blue bowl to catch tailing, and filter the water,



Since the pump started to make some noises, I tried a different set up, pump in a separate bucket, while the bowl, pillow case on a separate bucket,



I am going to have another pump to get the filtered water from second bucket back to first bucket, here is the boards,



Here is the clean up,



Forgot to mention, I added a few drops of jet dry to the mix, tommorow I am going to run the high grade concentrate from running the first batch of boards which Steve ran, and try to see if gold can be recovered.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Kevin!

Check out this video:
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=blue+bowl+youtube&FORM=VIRE3#view=detail&mid=1FAF54F00B4EDB8884431FAF54F00B4EDB888443

It's a blue bowl set up that I saw last year, but never tried putting it together... until yesterday. I've collected black sands concentrates for the past 3 years, and I need to recover any values from them. I'll be making some sluicing trips again this year, and I need the buckets!!! :mrgreen: 

This set-up might work for you, too!

Take care!

Phil


----------

